# 

## Assol_07

!
    .        ,       ?    ?.

----------


## degna

?  ?

----------


## zorro_z

-     ?      -    0?

----------


## degna

> 0?


  0

----------


## Assol_07

, ,  . , ,      -1 ,      .            -    ...
          /   ,       ,       /   ,   - ?   ..
       ???

----------

> ???


 


> -1


,  ...  , ,   ,  "0"      /.

----------


## zorro_z

,    (   ,          )    - . ,   ,  ,      .       .

----------


## Assol_07

> ,   ,  ,


,     .   ,

----------


## Assol_07

"    "    "  ",   ,   (    ,   ,     ..)    ..

----------


## .

?    1-   .

----------


## Assol_07

> ?


 :
   09.10.2006 N 56 "           N 1- "         "

     2007          11.10.2007 N 76,            N 1-.

----------


## Assol_07

.      "   -1".   ,     .         ,    ,   ,  .. 

""     ,   ""    "",    ""      .  ,  "" " ".

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/stat15.htm        ,      ,    .

----------


## Assol_07

> ,    .


 -  ..      ..

----------


## zorro_z

:
 "    (   1110018)    1 (      1   1 ),      .
,   ,  1.
          -    0?
 .
 " "     4    2 ,   .   -     ?

----------


## Assol_07

> 1


    ,   .
, , 1-     


> 1110018


,    "", ,  "",     !
 4-    ,          .

----------


## zorro_z

-2007 http://www.buhsoft.ru
,    1     .
 1    ,          .
  " "      1,   2 -    - . 
 ,        *    1110018* -  , 
*" ",    4* -  ?
* 1-* ( ,  ,  ) -  ?

----------


## Assol_07

> 1110018


   "   1-",   ,  ,   .
   4-    -

----------


## Assol_07

: 
,   4-   2  :
- (  )
  .. 
-    (       ).
 ,   ?   ??.

----------

, , ,      2007:
    ,     .
 12    ,   ,   
     15 (  ) : 30  (   ) = 0,5
  22:31=0,71
  (0,5+0,71):12=0,1
    1110018       01.01.2008  - - - 0 . 1 
      4-

 :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Olga_Uf

,      ,      .     12,   5?

----------

12...

    1-:
11.6.      (  ,     ),                       12.

----------


## Assol_07

> 15 (  ) : 30  (   ) = 0,5
>   22:31=0,71
>   (0,5+0,71):12=0,1


     ..
       (         "   1", ,      ).
      ,    ?   ,

----------


## Assol_07

,       
zarplata-online "    " (    1  2007  -   ).

----------

, Assol_07,  ,     
http://www.zarplata-online.ru/main/a....phtml?code=76,    
 - :          ,     .
   :
   2007.  : 9,2, 11,7  26,7 ,        .
     12     .      15  ( 21   30 ),    20    31 .
        2007.??????
 :Frown:

----------

....   _"8.     ,    4,                 12.
               , ..  1  30  31  (  -  28  29 ),   ()   ,         .
        ()          ."_
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=72678
      19 (   12 ) : 30    = 0,6333,   31:31=1,  1,6333:12=0,136   2007   :Embarrassment:   :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Assol_07

,       .



> 12


 : 12-30.11 = 19    1  = 19/30 = 0,63 ().  


> 20    31


   31/31 = 1.  1,63 
  12      .

----------

:Smilie:       !?  Assol_07 :yes:

----------


## gusiy-75

,    ,  1    3 .
  2 
    2
  2   1     ?

----------


## Assol_07

> 2   1     ?


    ?

----------


## gusiy-75

2007

----------

